# Capt Nathan's Wading Report; Seadrift, TX. 3/28/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Although the bite was slower than yesterday, we managed several solid trout. With shorelines lacking grass this spring unlike years past, we are having to think outside the box and find other areas and structure that will routinely hold bait fish. Coupled with high wind days this can be tricky, but we have been managing some very solid fish. I will be keeping a close eye on our grass situation, it will be interesting to see how/when it starts to recover and how the fish react to it.

All our trout 22â€ and bigger were released to fight another day. Gotta release the 3-5 pounders to catch 8-9 pounders in the winter!


----------

